# Lets Get Personal!



## Pompadork (Jan 31, 2018)

(Or fursonal, ha cha cha)

I know some people just make sonas for fun and use them more like OCs but this one is for everyone who uses it as self representation! I love hearing about this kind of thing! I think it's absolutely great that people can really use fursonas as a means of personal expression.

Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper? I know a common thing that people do when creating fursonas is that they have a personality that the maker wishes they could have. Something like shy people having super outgoing sonas, insecure people having big tough sonas, etc! 

Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?

Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? 

If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do? Maybe you like seeing your sona fighting monsters, maybe you like seeing your sona with their significant other, or maybe you use it to express your sexuality!

If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's my two cents to start off with!

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
It's definitely a mix! Axxe is very much just the same socially awkward emo kid I am irl, the only difference is that when he does it it's a lot more comedic/cute. I'm honestly a bit self depreciating and I kinda use him more as a means of poking fun at myself. He's kinda the lame mall goth kid I never was. :'D

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
I just think highlands cattle are cute! I picked them because they have some of the craziest swooshy emo hair I can only dream of having.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
Kind of! I don't use her as often but I have an unicorn OC named Lil Darlin after a MSI lyric. The whole thing with her is that she's the _other _cool edgy goth kid I wish I could be but the only difference is that while she's actually loud and edgy and outgoing she's kind of a couch potato who isn't nearly as cool as people think. Again, she's very much a self depreciative joke character mixed with that little bit of "I mean I think it's cool!" but the two are very much a lame self representative version of what I wish I was more like.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
I've never commissioned any art but I would love to someday! I personally don't have any specific ideas which is another downside but I really just love seeing them in general. For a while I planned on actually getting a suit of Lil Darlin and I would still love to!

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
So Lil Darlin started out as an OC a friend had made for me. I was super into MLP for a while, I thought it was really cute and I loved the ask blog culture over on Tumblr. Sadly I came into the game suPER late so it didn't last long but I loved her so much I kept her as my own character and distanced her from MLP.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Jan 31, 2018)

I am just getting into the fandom and building my first fursona as we speak. The way I am going about it is that it's a representation of my self, at least to a extent. I will alter certain aspects is ways that I can not opening portray in real life (at least right now), or how I wish I could be in some facet or another. It's almost gonna be like a more "true" form of my personality and character.


----------



## Ginza (Jan 31, 2018)

Ooh what a fun thread!

*Question 1:
*
Yes, my sona is essentially me as an animal. Good, bad, and indifferent traits. There are definitely some small differences, he's a bit more well rounded, and is male. However, I use him mainly as the animal representation of me. A way to express different aspects of my personality, I just wouldn't do in human form.

*Question 2:*

I LOVE WOLVES. Not much else to it. I was torn between a wolf and a dog, or perhaps even a mix of the two. I also was very much considering a cat. However, wolves have always been one of my favorite anthro animals, and thus, I chose them

*Question 3:
*
Yes and no. Calvin (my fursona) is essentially just me. I have other characters though, that I build for fun, even if they don't really represent me at all. However, most of my characters will represent a certain "aspect" of myself, or perhaps an issue I face. All my characters mean something different to me, and I generally represent myself as all of them equally.

*Question 4:
*
The art I commission of my characters (though I usually commission my sona 90% of the time), is typically them making some sort of interesting expression. Such as smiling, growling, a flirtatious face, or looking like a grump. It really varies from character to character. I also enjoy art of my characters cuddling, it's very endearing. 

*Question 5:
*
I'm not sure what lead me to Calvin's design. He's pretty simple, just a gray wolf with an earring, and all black clothes. I tried using other characters as my sona, but they just never "fit". Strange, but I just liked his more simplistic design, and flexible nature.

Also.. Fangirling a bit over the MSI reference..


----------



## Nerdishgeek (Jan 31, 2018)

I am very new to the fandom however my fursona came easy. I have always adored Unicorns. I always felt they were a representation of me, beautiful, magical and majestic. Being transgendered I find that a unicorn is what is amazing about both and therefore me. I don't have more than one furaona but I am leaning hard on a panda fursona as well. 

To be honest I didn't know you could have more than one..


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 31, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
Eh, nope, it's just a cute anthro girl .u.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Eh, no, aside of the fact that I like cute anthro girls .u.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
I have multiple sonas, mostly because there are different kinds of cute anthro girls I like .u.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
Everything goes as long as they stay cute .u.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
My first sona was born out of my bat appreciation, and second one resulted from a random drawing, which turned out too good to throw out .u.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 1, 2018)

1.My fursona is a Human, it represents my deep desire to integrate into society. Being a pandaren my parents told me to live in the mountains and stay away from humans because they will surely catch me and milk me seeds to make pandaren armies. I'm hiding behind an old man's house and I'm using his internet and a stolen phone to browse the internet, Humans are really interesting and I always wanted to be one

2.I have strong spiritual connection with humans, they're very sociable. Pandarens are often shy and anti-social, I dont fit in, no one does.

3.I have two sonas, a middle age fat japanese guy and a middle age fat hawaiian guy, they represent my disposition towards others, Japanese guy represents my antisocial side that I inherently got from pandarens and the hawaiian guy that represents my outgoing side


4.I wish someone can comission my furona but I cant get a paypal because I'd need a bank account. In any case I'd want to see my sona get gangbanged by armies of hot bear humans


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*

We have a lot of things in common, but he has traits I never did but always wanted to have. I've always wanted to be skinnier and more agile, but I'm slow and bulky. He's patient, relaxed and passive - I have zero tolerance for patience and am on a short fuse. I am horrible at following orders, while he does what he's told without question. He can work in a team, while I'm solo operative.
In a sense, he represents the personality type I'm attracted to when it comes to life-long friends and/or partner.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*

Nah. At first, when I designed him years ago he was a deer, later a bunny and finally a monkey. I think anthro monkeys are nice. Some species of monkeys I find cute, like the capuchins or japanese macaques but I don't feel any connection to them.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *

No, but I want to make some more OCs at some point. They won't be as personal as Rimna.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*

I don't have the money to commission art but if I did I would. I'd rather enjoy it if I could have a few where he's on a tropical island.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*

He's loosely based on Wukong from League of Legends. Wukong is my favorite character from the game, but his personality is nothing like Rimna's. I don't know what drew me to that... it just felt right, you know?


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 1, 2018)

Good topic!
*
Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper? *
Well, small animal if I'm being picky.  He does represent me in a number of ways, with certain traits played up a little more than IRL, perhaps exploring some different life choices.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Spirit Animals are a little more new-agey than I tend to get into, but it could be viewed along those lines.  I didn't have to put thought into choosing a species as some people seem to - I knew I had an otter thing going on before I'd decided whether I wanted to associate that with the Furry fandom or not.  They're associated with places I have fond memories of, their elusiveness gives them an almost mystical quality in my mind (you can go to places where you know they live and even then you have to be still, quiet and lucky to see one at all).  I'm also drawn to water for whatever reason; if I visit somewhere with a nice looking river and it's not too cold, it feels like a missed opportunity if I haven't gone for a dip, so there's a sense of association on that level.  And I just find the character of that whole mustelid family kind of endearing, something I haven't examined too closely.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
Not at present, but I could see where it might be fun to have a second character for some roleplaying applications.  I think he'd be a pine marten (for the excellent paws, ears and tail and a little more agility on land), and represented in more of an anthro form than Massan is.
*
If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do? Maybe you like seeing your sona fighting monsters, maybe you like seeing your sona with their significant other, or maybe you use it to express your sexuality!*
It feels important to me as as an imaginative and self-expression thing that I draw him myself.  My drawing is a little naive and I'm still working on that, but that seems to be what is most satisfying to me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

I knew I was a Wolf from the word go. Hell, it took me about a minute to choose my name. I already knew that Okami means wolf in Japanese(i didnt know there was a video game by the same name). And I have always loved to howl. Awoooo!


----------



## 2DFIEND (Feb 1, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
I think so. Mostly, except that my fursona is pretty much just a cuter version of me. The only thing that differs is probably the fact that we look different, but personality wise, my fursona is pretty much a clone of me.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Not really, sadly. I guess the reason why I picked a rat for my fursona is because I feel like rats are very under-appreciated, and most people just... hate rats and I first created my fursona when I was in a bad spot.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
I'm thinking of making multiple sonas, actually. Haven't did it yet, though.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
I don't really commission art of my sona much, maybe art trades? Mostly all art is done by me though, because I'm the only person that knows how my sona acts and think, because she is literally me.


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm going to talk about both of my fursonas since they're kind of connected.
*
Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
I created both of my fursonas to be two different parts of my overall personality. FANG is a female wolf and she represents the better parts of my personality. She's laid-back, outgoing, friendly and loves to be around people. Xannus is a male striped hyena and he represents some of my not so great traits. He's angry, depressed, antisocial and tries to put on a "bad boy" persona. FANG is who I aspire to be while Xannus is grounded more in reality.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
I made FANG way back when I was in 5th grade and I only made her a wolf because they are my favorite animal. I made Xannus back in 2012 and he was never intended to be a fursona. I only made him because someone came up with "tentayenas" (hyenas that have tentacles coming out of their mouths/tails) and I thought making one would be cool.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
Yes.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
I very rarely commission art but when I do I usually just get badges. 

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
FANG started off as a wolf demon and over the years she's just become a strange-looking wolf (slit pupils in eyes, tail that's not fluffy). I was kind of a weeb when I was a pre-teen/teenager so watching anime with demons in it kind of influenced me to make her. As for Xannus, I was drawn to the tentayena species because I absolutely love horror movies so a character with gross tentacles coming out of its mouth was right up my alley.


----------



## Freedom_Eternal (Feb 1, 2018)

1.Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?

There are some similarities but there's differences as well with the main difference being the fact that she's female. In terms of personality, we're more or less the same, she's pretty carefree and easy-going and likes to live on her own terms and do things her own way, just like me.

2.Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to?

While I definitely feel like Cassie is a part of me, the answer to this question is no. I chose a snow leopard and the reason is because I've always liked felines, especially big cats and I've always found snow leopards to be very beautiful animals.

3.Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?

No, Cassie is my only 'sona but I have several OCs that I don't connect with in any way, they're just characters that I felt like creating.

4.If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?

Honestly? I'd just commission whatever I feel like seeing, but I'd probably commission some pics based off some of my favorite video games, I wouldn't mind seeing a few Monster Hunter pics that show Cassie decked out in various armor sets, facing off against various monsters, or even being subject to the infamous Plesioth hip check.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper? I know a common thing that people do when creating fursonas is that they have a personality that the maker wishes they could have. Something like shy people having super outgoing sonas, insecure people having big tough sonas, etc!


BackPaw is essentially all the best parts of me distilled.  The energetic part.  The enthusiastic part.  The affectionate part.  The part that wants to give the entire world a great big hug.  He's happy all the time.  In a way he is me, but without all the responsibilities, worries and negative feelings.


> Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?


Ooooooh, that's a hard one.  I love real gorillas, would love to be a mountain gorilla, but at the same time would be happy just to costume as a gorilla.  I find real gorillas incredibly attractive, but not in a sexual way.  There's just something beautiful about them.  The costuming part?  Well, that is _mostly_ non-sexual.  Without going into too many details I'm a bit of a one for wearing stuff while getting it on, but if I were to have a professional level gorilla suit based on BackPaw I would be donning it to _be_ him.  To let him come out and run the show for a while.  It wouldn't be to sit there doing dirty stuff.  Not unless the mood took _him,_ which given his actually quite innocent personality would be unlikely.


> Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?


No.  I only have my BackPaw.  I only need my BackPaw.


> If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do? Maybe you like seeing your sona fighting monsters, maybe you like seeing your sona with their significant other, or maybe you use it to express your sexuality!


Just enjoying himself in whatever he's doing.  That could be hanging from trees, eating, or just being as creative as his big loveable clumsy ape body allows him to be.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> if I were to have a professional level gorilla suit based on BackPaw I would be donning it to _be_ him.  To let him come out and run the show for a while.  It wouldn't be to sit there doing dirty stuff.  Not unless the mood took _him,_ which given his actually quite innocent personality would be unlikely.



I like this.  This is sort of why I was musing in the other thread that an otter suit that had to stay out of the water would be a sad thing to me!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Feb 1, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
Akuro is exactly me (aside from being an Algonquin Wolf, ofc), but at the same time, he represents who I strive to be. Every single aspect of him and his life is based on what I wish to become

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
He is, actually. I feel a rather strong spiritual connection to Algonquin Wolves (go ahead and laugh) 

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
I do. Lili (the batty in my pfp) is more or less the same as Akuro in that she represents me and who I want to be, but she's different in that she represents a different path my life could take, though it's an equally desirable outcome.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
Nope, nothing really specific. 

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
I made Akuro an Algonquin Wolf due to my connection with them. It was a rather obvious choice at the time XD. Lili is a cross between a Brazillian Free-Tailed bat and an Ozark Big Eared bat since I like both species ^w^


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I like this.  This is sort of why I was musing in the other thread that an otter suit that had to stay out of the water would be a sad thing to me!


You need them to hurry up and get this stuff to market 

motherboard.vice.com: Scientists Are Developing Furry Wetsuits, So Yeah, a Tanooki Suit for Surfing


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> You need them to hurry up and get this stuff to market
> 
> motherboard.vice.com: Scientists Are Developing Furry Wetsuits, So Yeah, a Tanooki Suit for Surfing



I bet they won't even think to make them in brown with a lighter belly and optional tail though!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I bet they won't even think to make them in brown with a lighter belly and optional tail though!


More likely you'll have to join the back of a queue


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> More likely you'll have to join the back of a queue



I dunno, I'm not meeting a lot of otters so far.  Unless there's some secret otter furry hangout that I'm yet to find, which is possible...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> More likely you'll have to join the back of a queue


I love how yall call it a queue. Here we just call it a line.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I dunno, I'm not meeting a lot of otters so far.  Unless there's some secret otter furry hangout that I'm yet to find, which is possible...


I'm no otter, but I'd SO have a furry wetsuit to go diving in   With ears and EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 1, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love how yall call it a queue. Here we just call it a line.


That's because the word queue has TWO Us in it.  

And we all know how much Americans hate the letter U


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 1, 2018)

*

"Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?"
*
Hardly. He's more like the embodiment of my creativity, almost like a mascot of who I am as a hobby artist. I often found it easy for me to develop an antagonist character or villain. Since he is an insect, his social behavior is completely undetermined and unpredictable, making it far easier to fit the mold.
*

"Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?"
*
Zero connection.
*
"Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?"
*
I have one other _character_, but not another 'sona. He's a paranoid click beetle.

*"If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?"*

I have never directly commissioned anything, but if I did I don't know. Maybe I'll have him rob a bank or something cliché.
*
"If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?"
*
It's based on something real, so no.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
At first it was a personality that I wish I could have. Crevan was super bubbly and outgoing and sweet while I’m more “um, hi?” Kind of person. Once I redesigned Crevan as Oliver, he became more like me just a bit more extroverted.
*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Nope, I just think fennecs are REALLY CUTE and I love them.
*Do you have multiple sonas torepresent different aspects of yourself? *
Kind of? Oliver is basically extrovert me and Tide is the cute bubbly person I wish I could be.
*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thingyou like to see them do? Maybe you like seeing your sona fighting monsters, maybe you like seeing your sona with their significant other, or maybe you use it to express your sexuality!*
I don’t commission YET, but when I do, Oliver will probably be in relaxing or just plain stupid situations while Tide will always be doing something funny or cute. I HAVE made art that represents the LGBTQ+ community, but not much.
*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character whatdrew you to that?*
Oliver is just a fennec, but Tide is a soapcat. Obviously, this is a hybrid between cats and soap.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 2, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*

I don't honestly know. I originally made Dongding so if people wanted to trade me art, they would have a subject. He/she has no obvious gender. (If you ever used to watch the show _Untalkative Bunny_, it's exactly like that; Everything is hidden under the wolf fursuit.) My page was originally all requests for gift art so I could give back to the furry fandom, having enjoyed other people's submissions for so long up to that point. The furry fandom provided me with content that simply doesn't exist anywhere else. I'd draw anything, even things I shared practically no interest for; I was simply giving people free _niche_ art, let's call it.

Nowadays because of the forums, Dongding has grown on me and I casually RP as the character to add humor to my posts. I guess Dongding does represent me these days, as I instill qualities I find charming into his/her character. A lot of it is inconsistent with myself, but I don't necessarily find that it detracts from my ability to relate to him/her.

Dongding is chubby, lazy, messy, unambitious, timid, eats nothing but junk food and soda, sedentary, and an extreme introvert to the point of almost literally never leaving the store he/she works at since he/she lives in a suite on the second level above the shop level. He/she is nothing like me, but in a backwards way that's sort of how he/she relates to me.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*

I like sheep, and he/she was mostly just a play on words from the song _Someone Who's Cool_ by Odds; a sheep in wolf's clothing. I like simple characters which don't require a lot of detail. That way when you draw them it isn't a giant pain in the ass, so a sheep (or plain wolf, I suppose) is a very good choice in that regard.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?*

N/A

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*

Probably watching television on his/her couch in a dimly lit room illuminated only by the television, and completely vegging out eating junk-food. The room would be in a deplorably messy state with junk-food garbage and half eaten food everywhere and it will look like it's been that way for a very long time.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*

N/A


----------



## Rainbowphin (Feb 3, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
My fursona is a bunny, mainly because it's one of my favorite animals, but that's not the reason why I started to draw myself as a bunny.

Years ago, I had a bf. We called ourselves "wunny" as our typical cheesy nickname. In a few occasions, I drew us as bunnies, and I liked it. Time passed, he broke up with me, I stopped drawing myself as a bunny because it made me feel uncomfortable.

Months later, I found that, despite everything, I really love bunnies because of their cuteness. Also, every time I see a rabbit character on a show/comic, they have a cheerful personality and they have a lot of energy. I have a thing with happy characters, they cheer me up, and I want to be like that, even when I'm "blue" sometimes. Anyway, I started to draw myself as a bunny again, and lately I'm doing it more frequently.

There's not a "deeper" reason honestly, it's just that XD

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
As I said, I just really like bunnies XD

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?*
So far I only have my bunny.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
N/A

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
N/A


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 3, 2018)

Does your fursona represent you? 
Yes... as an idealized projection of the attributes I am most proud of, minus my weaknesses.

Does it mean something a bit deeper? 
Sometimes, I imagine that Stránnik is a way of helping me make sense of, and deal with, some challenging events from long ago.

Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal ...? 
I picked Direwolf for the characteristics  of strength, loyalty, and perseverance through hardship. Before I discovered the world of furries a few months ago, I quickly realized that wolf art was my favorite. Since my character represents a part of me that was 'lost', I chose the extinct species Dire Wolf (_Canis dirus_).

Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? 
No, I have only one 'sona.

If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do? 
My 'sona is an old wandering warrior... but I haven't yet had him drawn in a battle scene. As a greymuzzle, he tries to use brains over brawn.  I don't have very many commissions yet, but have had him drawn journeying to another adventure, and looking over the land he is protecting.

If your sona is based off a pre existing character what drew you to that? 
No, he is a unique creation. I have had folks tell me that he reminds them of Star Fox.... but I had not heard of that show before I made him. 

óÓÒò


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 4, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Also.. Fangirling a bit over the MSI reference..


_I aspire to be this person someday._


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)

*"Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?"*

Definitely... I am unique and fluffy like my panda  
*

"Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?"*

I didnt originally until  I really got into him
*
"Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?"
*
I tried that, it was weird 

*"If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?"*

I've commissioned a few things, mostly I just enjoy pics of him that arent screenshots!
*
"If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?"*

Yes, he is a pandaren, he started as my world of warcraft character.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 4, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*

Yes, Ravo's pretty much me, though maybe a bit more willing to get silly

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?
*
Yes, I've always loved foxes, partly because they're red (my favourite colour) and partly because they matched my tendency for curiosity and a little silliness.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?
*
I do. My second most developed one after Ravo is Elias the hyena, which represents my more fun loving, impulsive and irresponsible side. I have a few more but have not developed them as much yet.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?
*
I haven't really done this yet, but I'm thinking of doing it in the future.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that
*
So far none of my fursonas is a fictional species, but I do love fictional creatures so I may have one in the future too!


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 4, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?



Yes It goes much deeper. For me my sona represents my quiddity. It's an expression of my soul and spirit and nothing that I just created out of a mood. The Dragon is also my only sona and it exists unchanged for the last 18 years.


----------



## Nartina (Feb 5, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? *
She is me, through and through. From the snark, to the bad attitude. But even more so, she's the person I WANT to be. She has a sort of unabashed confidence that I could/would never have in real life. I gave her blue hair because I love the color blue, and her eyes are two different colors because heterochromia rocks my socks.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
I do have a strong connection with foxes. Always have. I love how elusive they are. Their intelligence astounds me, and their quirky natures just make me laugh.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?* 
I used to, however, they slowly faded away as I have grown personally. Now it is just Jada.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?* 
I actually have never commissioned art of my 'sona. Typically I will just draw her doing the things I like.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
No. She's a fox. Possibly the only made up thing about her is that she's a blend of two foxes that would probably never actually meet in the wild, but other than that, a fox is a fox is a beaver...what?


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 5, 2018)

*"Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?"*
Steele is me to the core, from the social, extroverted attitude to the slight laziness. Back when he was first thought of, he was me with traits I wished to have, like confidence in being true to myself, being fitter, and being more respected by his peers. And it does sound cliché, but now, a few years down the line, I have those traits I wished for. (_All except that last one though, I wonder why?)
_
*"Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?"*
Does watching _Balto_ more times then there are Imperial Guardsmen count as having a strong connection to Huskies? I Guess it also has something to do with my plush husky I've had since birth?

*"Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?"*
I have a second character, but as for Fursona's? Nah.

*
"If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?" *
I am much too broke to commission art, _hehehe_. But, in future, I'm probably going to commission art that has him showing his cuter, loving side (As I'm a hopeless romantic)
*
"If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?"*
Last I checked, Huskies are real, so this question doesn't apply to me ^w^


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 6, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper? *
Ms. Ravage, or just ravage, is definitely a representation of myself. In fact, majority of my characters that i've created are basically just me. When i was younger I grew up very poor and books/my imagination were huge escapes. Thing is...i always pictured myself in everything i would read. I think im just selfish lol i want myself to experience all these wonders and these characters are means for me to do so. 
*
Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
I like my characters...i have great connections with them but they're basically just me...so its like liking yourself. My sona is a dragon tho and i feel that if i had a spirit animal, it would be a dragon lol . 

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
I have multiple sonas but they're just characters that i find interesting; they're more like representatives of people i meet. 
*
If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do? *
I draw tons of art of my characters....i keep all the pictures that people have given me. If i was going to commission an artist, i'd give them a basic form of ravage and allow them to be creative. 

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
I love dragons....i created this dragon species that is more fluffy than scaley...i love it so much that my sona is based off of it!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 11, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?


Symbolic representation. I share a number of psychological characteristics with bronze dragons from D&D.


> Is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?


See above.


> Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself


No. I'm not indecisive enough to warrant essentially flip-flopping between different characters as my avatar.

Suffice to say that I'm a very regimented individual.


> If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?


Most, if not all, of the artwork I've commissioned for my 'sona has been military-themed, most of which being inspired by a tabletop war game called _Warhammer 40k_. _Warhammer_ was my gateway into the Furry Fandom by way of Fantasy's Lizardmen (now known as Seraphon in _Age of Sigmar_), and so I felt it fitting that I'd pay a lot of homage to that. Similarly, my choosing to have my fursona depicted as an Imperial Guardsman as opposed to being a superhuman Space Marine, Chaos worshiper, or Tau sympathizer has a lot to do with how I view myself in relation to humanity.








> If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?


See the first question.


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Feb 11, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper? *
He represents me in many ways but it goes deeper than that. he represents my more masculine side, my love for the night, and even my infatuation for space an the great unknown.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Yes, I believe I have a spiritual connection with both sloths and bats, the way sloths take their time and the way bats can find their ways in the darkest nights.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?*
i only have one at the moment but am in the process of making another one to represent my feminine, punk side.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
I usually make my own art, but if i were to get a commission on my sona I'd probably like to see him searching the sky for aliens.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
I got inspiration from a lot of hybrid art work and original species designs, but the combination is two real animals the out come not so much.


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 11, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
No. My fursona is simply a character I created for a specific setting and story. I wanted to add a mare to the comic I was subscribing to, and that's what eventuelly happened. I have since adapted her to fit into a more general setting.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
I know very little about horses and have no special connection to them. I chose a horse partly because of attributes I associate anthro mares with. Being tall, elegant and in good shape.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
No, I only have Constance. I have created other characters, but they are meant to simply populate the world I imagine my fursona in.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
I commission pinups of Constance. Both SFW and NSFW. It's really just her posing in different outfits, and no real background. I would like to see her in pictures with detailed backgrounds, but it's mainly the price that's holding me back from that. I have seen her in a cameo in a comic, where she interacted with others, and that was really nice to see.
I would also like to commission a sex scene at some point, but again the price is holding me back for now. I'm also not entirely sure I'd be satified with the result.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
Constance isn't based off any other character, but I did draw some inspiration from celebrities such as Celine Dion, Elizabeth Hurley, Morgan Fairchild and Tyra Banks.


----------



## pupsicle-c (Feb 11, 2018)

✧・*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?
*
Definitely! Sugar represents my more social, playful side. I have a hard time expressing myself IRl, so it's easier to channel that energy through a sona or character role.

✧・_*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*_

Fennec Foxes aren't entirely deep & meaningful animals to me, but I definitely think they're super cute. Which is charming in & of itself!

✧・_*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *_

Kind of! I also have a secondary fursona, Olli the Unicow, who represents my more bookwormy, nerdy side.

✧・_*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*_

I haven't had a chance to commission art of Sugar quite yet, but I'd love to see them skateboarding, gardening, or baking !!

✧・_*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*_

I actually got Sugar's design from an adoptable account on dA! As soon as I saw them, it just clicked. I love their colors, their big fluffy tail, their cute fluffy ears, their little paws, & all their cute little golden freckles !!


----------



## Umberle (Feb 16, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
My fursona _does_ represent me. Umberle is Bella, and Bella is Umberle. It just so happens that she's an arctic fox with all the fun furry stuff. I have more than one sona, but she's my main. 

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
I don't really have any reason why I picked an arctic fox other than ... well, when I crafted one up for my FA, I just kept thinking of how one of my good friends called me "Foxy lady" and it made sense. 

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
I do! I have my arty and outgoing sona, Umberle. Then there's my gator gal Yaz who is a little bit more rough and abrupt. She calls 'em like she sees 'em, and is really only "open" when it comes to people who've made it into her circle. She's the bitch side of me, I guess. Then there's Qarli, my newest sona, a herm bat. She's an elitist, and knows she's amazing. She's the cocky part of myself, and she wears it with pride.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*_ Maybe you like seeing your sona fighting monsters, maybe you like seeing your sona with their significant other, or maybe you use it to express your sexuality?_
I've only commissioned art of my vixen once, and it was to get her first picture done.  I like day-in-the-life stuff, mostly hanging with friends or the occasional bit of lewd. She likes to cosplay her favored fandoms, though, so themed art would be fun.


----------



## RollerRobert (Feb 23, 2018)

I have four fursonas, and they all represent some aspect of me!
Zucchini is my main sona - a bubbly, brightly-coloured wolfaroo (currently my profile picture!). He represents who I aspire to be, and how I like to think of myself (when not going through a depressive episode anyway). He and I share a lot of the same characteristics, and he's the sona I project most onto. He's part kangaroo because of the inspiration Pocari Roo gave me when I was very young and just starting out in the fandom, and part wolf because I like drawing the little wolfy traits, such as paw pads and the canine nose. Not too much thought went into him as I just wanted a male sona to work with after coming out as trans.

Second is Spooky, a tiger. He's the angry, self-destructive part of me, the one that I'm doing my best to eradicate. As such I don't use him much, but when I do it's usually for vent art. He's partially based off of Hyde from The Glass Scientists (an excellent webcomic, wholeheartedly recommend it) as that's a character I strongly relate to in terms of this darker side of myself. He happens to be a tiger because of a nickname I gained amongst some friends - spooky tiger!

Next is Graze, a turkmen gazelle. He represents all of me - however, unlike Zucchini, he isn't an idealised or amped up version of me. He's me exactly the way I am in this world, he just happens to be a gazelle. Now, this one is interesting because I do believe I have a spiritual connection to this animal, as part of my pagan beliefs: I believe that my soul takes on the shape of this animal. Which really doesn't affect my life at all unless I'm actively indulging in my spirituality, but it's an interesting connection to this sona!

And finally, there's Fleur (the kitty you drew for me - thanks again for that!!). She represents the idealistic, cutesy, childish part of me: she's all about that sweet, pastel aesthetic. I partially use her to cope with some trauma a few years back, as slipping into her mindset helps me relax and focus on the better things in life if I feel a Bad Flashback Episode(TM) coming on. She's also a very good outlet for me to express my feminine side, as, being a trans guy, I feel like I constantly have to prove to my parents and colleagues that even four years later I'm still "trans enough" (my parents especially like catching me do anything slightly feminine and say "Aha, so you're going back to being a girl?"). Fleur is very good to allow myself to freely express all of the things I have to hide in an accepting fandom!

One of my characters, Rosie the rabbit/deer, used to be my first fursona, however I decided to make her just a character after coming out and losing that connection with her when I created Zucchini. She represented the person I used to be - shy and fearful of things, and unsure of what to do with herself and how to cope. I've changed up her personality a lot and now I'm creating her her own little world, where she can live happily with her girlfriend Ulara (another one of my characters who I got as an adopt! I'd never adopted a character before despite being on the lookout for a good design for months, and something just clicked with her).

Being an artist myself, I've only ever commissioned one piece of art for myself, and I very rarely request things, but I haven't gotten around to drawing a lot of the things I want to, such as some slice of life pieces to get a more concrete understanding of how their interaction with the world differs from mine. As much as I like to project onto them and use them as avatars for myself, my instinctual urge is to try to give them their own spark of life~

Sure said a lot, didn't I? I hope it's as interesting to read as it was to write out!!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 23, 2018)

for me yup im a rooster theirs others out their that wont to be their fursona im not the onely one >>


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 24, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*

Rococo is very similar to the way I behave; a bit too blunt, persistent, always prepared to take the last word, and a bit of a rambler, whenever he isn't quiet. However, he wears his heart on his sleeve and is unafraid to express what he wants and how he feels, to anyone. He's me, but how I wish to improve myself. I ain't striving for perfection. But, in a way, honestly leaves less for vulnerability. I admire that about him. Besides that, we are very similar physically, minus the tall rooster part. I am not, in fact, a tall rooster.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*

I can very easily make a certain joke. Whew...family friendly christian server, Rococo. Family friendly Christian server. I suppose that is the case. Roosters aren't my favorite animal, but I suppose that's why I relate to them. I ain't my favorite animal either, lol. Kinda well-meaning and calm, but when I get upset...oof, let's just say I was quite the scallywag, growing up. I'm not malicious, I just like a good rumble!

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *

I do have multiple characters that are anthro, however, Rococo is the only one I consider my 'sona.' The other's, despite my love for them, are just OC's. Characters I love to write for and play with, like some sort of sadistic god. I suppose they have small aspects of me...but, if there is a god, he ain't that creative. There are only so many personality traits and quirks to go around, after all. 

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?
*
He is actually just a temporary face claim I got permission to use, by chazart on tumblr. There are some details I'd like to add, definitely. However, the color and body type was exactly what I had sketched down, only waaaay cleaner. 

I'd very much like to see the plumage on his cheeks and beneath his beak thicken, combed somewhat neatly; as if he had a feathery beard. His comb would have a few, long feathers falling over the back of his head and to his shoulders. I may add some longer feathers to the front of his comb in the future, as well.

Some longer feathers at his elbows, as if he is the result of evolution of a creature that no longer needed wings and the few, long feathers are a result of millions of years of evolving out of that unneeded trait.

He'd wear a plain, white dress shirt with a few buttons down, his fluffy plumage poking out. His sleeves rolled up, due to the feathers on his elbows. Black dress pants that stop around his knees, due to clawed knuckle joints and his taloned feet. Imagine a street rat, or street bird in this case, from the 1920's; a rough guy, probably gets by off of hustling and scamming, if his dress had anything to say out of it. Swooning men and women, to get out of trouble and turn away any consciences, for his shady actions. Probably a small, cramped bar singer.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*

His inspiration isn't off of an anthro character, rather I take some style and behavioral influences off of the 1920's actor, Charlie Chaplin. All with the speaking and singing voice of Stephen Coates; a bit off that jazzy growl, if you will.


----------



## Inimicality (Feb 25, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
In a way, yes.  There are aspects of my personality that I've mocked, but also aspects that I've added to create a more interesting character.  Being around myself 24/7, I don't find myself particularly interesting insofar as these things go.  However, what I did add were things I was already interested in or could easily see myself being interested in, so if anything, it's a strange AU version of myself?

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Hoo boy.  I chose the species I did because my ethnicity more or less matches with the range of the Eurasian lynx, but also because I've always felt a kinship with small cats.  Also, it's hard to argue with that amount of fluff.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?* 
I thought about it, but I feel that my 'sona represents me fairly accurately, despite the alterations.  The only thing I'd considered is possibly a female 'sona, to represent my femme side, but I haven't given any serious thought to that.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
I've yet to commission art of my 'sona, but I'd honestly just like to see normal, everyday stuff.  Working, playing phone games, lazing on the sofa, attempting to work out.  My 'sona isn't fancy and he doesn't do anything unusual or fantasy oriented.  I have thought about him in a fantasy setting, more out of general amusement than any seriousness, though.


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

*"Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?"*

Coal represents a mix of who I am and who I want to be. He is adventurous and energetic when theres something to be excited about, but quiet and uncaring otherwise, which is how I am
   On the other hand, he's brave and calm. How I want to be.
*

"Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?"*

My main sona is a cat, because I grew up with cats and I love them, I currently have 8 cats, (I swear I'm not crazy) so it felt natural.
*
"Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?"*

I have many. They do represent different parts of myself, but it's also just so fun to play these exagerated traits of myself.I'm 

*"If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?"*

I haven't commissioned anything, though I want to. I would love to see Coal marching off to adventure with that light in his his eyes. Other sonas I would like to have in dynamic poses as well.
*
"If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?"*

Many of my other sonas are monsters I made up. I love making simplistic feral designs, and they tend to have blank eyes or no eyes. I think I'm just drawn to the idea of creating my own unique thing.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Mar 1, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
In some ways yes in others no. She has a lot of my same interests. In her canon she owns her own coffee shop, it's something I would do if getting the capital wasn't an issue for me. In secret she does run an underground fight club. I do feel like it more representative of the fights I have with my own personal demons and the fact I love watching a good fight. Sometimes I feel like taking on kickboxing just to make proper use of my frame. 

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
I did have a much more meek fursona before, one that represented me as I was. The one I have now came after some very difficult situations and I felt the need to separate myself from that. I've always had a love of hyenas, especially spotted ones so I jumped ship. So a mix of spiritual and the need to get past some severe trauma. The laughing hyena seemed appropriate. 

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
Nope, just one.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
Generally smiling or laughing. whether it be friendly or devious. 

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
She's really a purple spotted hyena because purple is my favorite color. There's no grand reason for that one.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 1, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper? *
A bit. I let my sona be all the things I am, want to be, and have to keep separate in the world of the living. I let them be more of what I am inside (so still kinda all over the place) rather than what I have to be around people. Not too much different, but they are great at helping me work through my issues.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
I picked ferret because I have owned six total, I am a bit obsessive with them, work at a pet store and am always the one people go to for advice on their care, I study them and do a lot of work for them. My oldest's footprints are tattooed up my leg. They are as much of a part of me as my skin anymore. Everyone I know goes around like "Oh yeah she's the ferret lady." I wish I was joking. There's a lot of symbolism in the character, from the wings symbolizing ferrets I have lost and patterns smashing together the markings of a number of them.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
Kind of? I have different sonas for different things. Like I have a fursona, a ponysona, etc. The me in different verses. Though I end up cycling through them as they becomre more their own characters and less me.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
I don't commission work of them no. I draw them myself though! Generally I like them interacting in their world, which is why they eventually grow to be something for themselves and less me.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
Closest thing for this one is I have a lot of symbolism in mine, and they have feathered wings...which ferrets don't obviously.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 3, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?
*
I guess Anarchy's an idealised version of myself...mixed in with some stuff I wouldn't want to be but that fits into the story I have for him. But a lot of the stuff he does or that happens to him relates to my own personal experiences.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to?
*
There are a lot of animals that I look at and feel a kind of connection, but lynx are definitely the closest thing I have to a spirit animal. Felines in general actually, something about their secrecy and the fact that despite being solitary, they can form social bonds with individual animals that can last a lifetime. I chose a lynx in particular because they're most at home in the kind of snowy hills and forests that are my favourite places on Earth, and because I feel like they typify the shadowy/secretive archetype more than any other cat.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?
*
I have a trio of characters in particular that are all versions of myself in different ways, and they appear in the same stories together, none of them are what I'd call a fursona though.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*

Sadly I only have a ref sheet so far, but there are a couple of scenes from a story I'd love to have drawn (when I get the money XD).


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 3, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
Kili, my fursona is basically myself in the form of anthro wolf, with several differences in personality. He doubles as an original character as well for a setting I would like to work on eventully.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Kili is a wolf (though you could consider him a fox by appearence and I guess in some cases, he can be a fox instead of a wolf) and whilst alot of tests don't put me up as a wolf (I do spirital animal tests just as a mild curiousity) I do see alot of traits and similarities between myself and wolves in general.

Then again, I just like wolves.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
Sort of. Kili is my actual primary fursona who most resembles me. I do have a secondary fursona called Vail who is basically from the same setting as Kili, but she whilst she shares some traits in personality with me, there is far less than compared to Kili.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
Well, just posing amd doing regular things. Sometimes using nanoites a little bit.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
He was initally just a brown furred anthrowolf before becoming a black furred wolf, then I justed added bits of clothing etc from Second Life and developed his character and setting from there.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 3, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper? *

One was my future goals the other is more closer to who I am now for the most part

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*

No not really

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *

I did, but now it's simply one for current

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*

Lately I've been getting art commissioned of one of them in various lewd situations with an Allgemeiner-SS uniform like the degenerate I am. The other 'sona has PG-13 art only


*
*


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> (Or fursonal, ha cha cha)
> 
> I know some people just make sonas for fun and use them more like OCs but this one is for everyone who uses it as self representation! I love hearing about this kind of thing! I think it's absolutely great that people can really use fursonas as a means of personal expression.
> 
> ...



My sona is another me if you will, he has many of my flaws, dreams and pros. But at the same time he's different in many ways, in some ways he's what I want to be, something I dream of changing, at another side he's what I hate about myself and just like myself those parts anger him as he tries to grow. He's a reflection of who I am and what I want to be. In some ways he's a better me, in some ways he's the same.

Yes again. I chose a shark because even though they might not be my top favorite animal I've always had an attraction to the sea, the beauty and mystery of the oceans and the animals that live in them. And the shark is my favorite of these amazing creatures. The shark is powerful and scary yet at the same time graceful and calm. In the face of a shark I see calculated strength and almost a clam contemplation.  To many societies the shark is a spirit of guidance, guardianship, peace, power, etc. the Hawai'ians especially hold the Shark in this regard. I'm a student of history and cultures and Hawai'i is one of my favorite topics so that's why I mention the connection the Hawai'ians have with the shark. (Also why I got a Polynesian style shark tattoo)

While Ka'eo (My shark boy) is almost a mirror of myself my other main sona, Delilah is a reflection of my deeper feelings I often hide. She lived a tough, horrible life and is angry, at herself, everyone and the world. This part of her reflects the inner anger I carry about many things in the world that I watch happen and can't do anything about. I carry that anger and suppress it trying to put on a different face for the world when sometimes I want to scream. Her anger is a reflection of that. But on the other side she just longs to be at peace with the world, to find happiness and she's lonely, longing for lasting companionship. That also reflects deep pain Icarry. I want to quell my inner anger, inner fear, etc. and come to peace with myself, who I am and what the world is. I long for peaceful happiness and lasting companionship that I have often felt I don't have, even with my best friends. And relationships are a whole other thing.

I like to have art of them doing things I'm interested in mainly, such as space exploration, war art or at work (Ka'eo works for the Navy just like I do!). But I also like to have art of them living THEIR lives. It reminds me of why I created them and helps stir a relaxing feeling of looking into their lives while reflecting on my own. 

Ka'eo I explained, Delilah I actually adopted. Somebody had causally drawn her at school one day and put her up for adoption on a Facebook page. Nobody was taking her, but the drawing I saw potential for the story I made around her and the feelings I mentioned earlier. Also I liked her design so I sent the $15 and have loved her since.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 11, 2018)

Hm mine is literally the same as me going through a lot of emotional changes within a really short time but all of those are being pushed towards a more or less same direction and it's a fighting for freedom, cocky yet fun to have around peacock with a crane-like beak and big bulky cat ears cos I do have quite a lot of characteristics that you'd expect a cat's personality to have plus good hearing which I like about myself and antlers with plants around them cos I really really really like nature. On top of that whenever I draw him he's always dresser like me at that moment so ig that kinda makes it more personal too :3


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
Yes my fursona represents me! She has most of my personality traits IRL.
*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Yes,a fennce fox is my spirit animal, so i chose one as my fursona.
*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
I only have one sona. But i do have different characters. 
*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
I've never commissioned any art because im broke cri. I would if i wasn't broke.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
Nirvana was based of my spirit animal, and i chose the name Nirvana because i like the band, and i like the spiritual sound. I think the name sounds good with desert or ocean animals, and i chose the desert.


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 4, 2018)

1. My fursona’s just me lol - it sorta helps me recognize my flaws a little better
2. I always like panda face markings, and it’s a nice connection back to my Asian roots. Also, sharks because I love them
3. I usually have one main at a time
4. I love getting art of my fursona in different styles!! So I can stare and admire people’s talents lol. And as for the expression thing, she’s also been very helpful in making me feel better in the coming out process (hence the lesbian themed sweater) and the reason I switched from my old fursona to my new one is bc her markings were too reminiscent of when I thought i was bi, better to leave that in the past


----------



## crociq (Apr 4, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper? *
Hmm... Sort of. I have multiple sonas although my main two girls represent parts of me that I have to suppress. As in, I'm trans, so it's generally not 'acceptable' for me to be overly feminine. My main sona is EXTREMELY feminine, because I don't want to drop that side of me. (Don't get me wrong, I'm very feminine in my private life, but y'know.) Also one's adorable and fluffy while the other is smooth and sexy. I don't feel cute or sexy IRL, so I let my ladies do that for me. 

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Not really? Floofbutt is a unicorn/moth/cow hybrid, mostly because I couldn't settle on what I liked more. I just really like unicorns, cows and moths. Saga's a dragon and I also like dragons.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?*
Guess I kinda answered this in the first question, ha. Yes, definitely. All of my characters, not just sonas, represent something about me in some way.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
Not gonna lie, I wanna see my girls in cute lingerie. Ha. But for real, I mostly just want to see them being cute? Or in Saga's case, I guess sexy. Basically, I mostly just want fanservice of them. >>;


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 4, 2018)

Hmmm... now we get to the meat of it! Okay, here goes...

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?* 
Dak is essentially me, or rather a somewhat stylized and idealized me. I have a keen awareness of how big the world is and how small I am. I'm very tech savvy and a bit absent-minded with a silly sense of humor. Wrap all that up in a fantastical little package, and you've got my 'sona. With a little wicked whimsy thrown in. 

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Aha! This would normally take a long time to explain (time better spent in my FA journal), so, for now, I'll just call myself a kobold-at-heart. Maybe "kobold trapped in a human body?" Works for me! lol. Anyway, I'll probably be using my journal to expand on this some time soon.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself?* 
I used to have lots. But I did a great deal of soul-searching. And after that effort (a lot of painful struggle, believe you me), the only two that remained were Dak and Abe (another Kobold, only sci-fi based and less silly). And honestly, that's it. I tried experimenting with other things, but they left me cold and dry. 

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do? Maybe you like seeing your sona fighting monsters, maybe you like seeing your sona with their significant other, or maybe you use it to express your sexuality!*
Well, tbh I'm a bit poor financially as of this writing. But believe me, I'd love to get commissioned art! I think I have three favorite things I'd like to see currently: 1) Dak building a trap, 2) Dak watching and giggling as some adventurer or orc chief stumbles into one of his traps, 3) Dak and his sister Kak together, Kak flirting with him and making him blush uncontrollably. 

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
Dak was inspired by many things, really. Here they are, in no particular order of time or importance: 1) The Snaggletooth avatar on Second Life, 2) Adventure stories like "The Goonies" and "Bug's Life", 3) D&D kobolds (no shock there, right?), 4) My love of steampunk and all things "inventy", 5) Robert Asprin's "Myth" books, and 6) Raymond Feist's "Krondor" series. Taken together with my own personality, a scaly star was born!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 4, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
Somewhat. Sunburst and I are very similar in personality; we're both silly, loud people with weird senses of humor but are also struggling behind the scenes. However, he's an extrovert while I'm an introvert(although I wish I had the courage to be more extroverted)

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Not a spirit animal, but I've always had an affinity with cats. Most of my other characters are cats as well.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
No, but Sunburst has multiple forms. His normal self represents me when I'm in my happier headspaces while his ghost form acts a lot more like my sadder headspaces.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
When I commission art of Sunburst, I usually leave it up to the artist to choose a pose although I request that he looks in character. So if in his normal form, happy, and if in his ghost form, sad.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*
I didn't initially design Sunburst myself; He was a character I got in January 2014, but I developed his personality and story myself.


----------



## nobyghost (Apr 4, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*

I think is something a bit deeper. My fursona represents me at all levels, is how I wish I was in real life. Their personality is not out of the box, just a Tiny beagle being who they are. And that's deep for me. I wish I could be honest with everyone around me.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*

I think yes, I love dogs (even if I'm more like a cat person), I have a personality like a dog, I want to think of me as loyal, friendly... 

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *

Not really, I actually don't have many Ocs, I just don't feel connected to them.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*

I commissioned a Doll journal a while ago, a pixel icon, a normal icon and a full body drawing of my fursona + an Oc. It just feels so great to see how people interpret my sona.


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Apr 8, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
Just a character I came up with since Axolotl characters are a rarity and they happen to be a favorite animal of mine. 

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
Being a quarter hispanic myself (and very light skinned) on my great grandmother's side. I use the go-to screen name of "Albino Axolotl" to reflect that since the axolotl is native to mexico.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
I do have another OC that is a rooster named Sarut. the only connection is me being born in the year of the cock (1993).


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m to lazy to write a lot, so I’ll say this


My Fursona is based of my sister’s dream dog, and my Assassin’s Creed fanatic-ness. It relates to me and her, even though she has no idea I’m doing this.


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 9, 2018)

*Does your fursona represent you? Is it basically just you as a big animal? Or does it mean something a bit deeper?*
My sona is very much a representation of me.  It's funny but I hear stories where people have trouble nailing down what animal to use.  For me, Claud basically picked me out.  I knew right away I was a bear.  I'm tall and big (6'0 and 285 lbs) much like a bear.  I had him commissioned with a lot of my own physical features: dark skin, hear color with peppery gray, under bite and my gut.
As far as being "deeper", I struggle with a physical disability that has effected my self-esteem and over all happiness.  I originally wanted him with out the disability but after deeper reflection I chose with it.  The difference is he is happy and confident in spite of it.  Deep down that's what I want for myself.

*Or getting even deeper; is your sona an animal you have a strong connection to? Maybe even a personal spirit animal type thing if you're that close?*
No.  Never really thought of a bear or myself being one.

*Do you have multiple sonas to represent different aspects of yourself? *
Nope.  Just the one.  I have a pretty strong connection to Claud and I would consider it rude to replace him or have another.

*If you commission art of them frequently is there a specific thing you like to see them do?*
I have three poses of Claud.  All three are very much me.  One standing holding a game controller, one sleeping in a recliner also with a game controller and one sitting on the floor leaning back.

*If your sona is based off a made up species/pre existing character what drew you to that?*

Nope again, just a bear because I'm a big guy, kind of like a bear.


----------

